
Ask HN: How to convert a WebRTC stream to RTMP? - dardien
Hello,<p>We are developing a streaming web application that needs to broadcast a WebRTC stream to ~5K people.<p>But we have found that WebRTC has a theoretical limitation of 1000 users per stream. So, alone it will not work for our purpose.<p>We can either:
A) Implement a solution that can increase WebRTC&#x27;s number of viewers limitation. Do you know any solution for this?
B) Use a transcoder to transcode WebRTC to RTMP, and then use a service such as UStream to broadcast to the audience. Do you know any WebRTC to RTMP transcoder service?<p>Thanks
======
arnaudbud
Hi,

The solution really depends on the details of your use case and the acceptable
delay it would require. You can go for a P2P mesh topology, or you can just
use streaming media servers in the backend ; in that case you will use WebRTC
from your web app to the server, then the server route/transcode/optimize the
distribution of the stream to the clients.

A few resources: \- [https://tokbox.com/platform/beta-
programs/](https://tokbox.com/platform/beta-programs/) \-
[http://www.streamroot.io](http://www.streamroot.io) \-
[https://www.peer5.com](https://www.peer5.com) \-
[https://webtorrent.io](https://webtorrent.io) \-
[http://www.dialogic.com/en/landing/webrtc.aspx](http://www.dialogic.com/en/landing/webrtc.aspx)
\-
[https://jitsi.org/Projects/JitsiVideobridgePerformance](https://jitsi.org/Projects/JitsiVideobridgePerformance)

